# Radon oder Radon für die Frau?



## DerAlteSchwede (14. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin mit meiner Freundin die Woche fleiÃig RÃ¤der probegefahren. Raus kam, dass sie sich mit ihrer Anatomie sowohl auf kleinen RÃ¤dern mit normaler Geometrie und auf mittleren Damen-Geos wohl fÃ¼hlt.

Allerdings haben wir kein Fahrrad gefunden, was ihr sowohl von der Geo, als auch der Ausstattung, als auch vom Aussehen (ganz wichtig bei ihr, vor allem, weil sie dann mit Sicherheit mehr Lust hat, das Rad zu nutzen) zugesagt hat.

Sie liebt jedoch das Design und die Farbe der RÃ¤der von Radon. Also haben wir zwei passende RÃ¤der rausgesucht, die fÃ¼r sie in Frage kommen. Zwischen den beiden hat sie allerdings keinen echten Favoriten.

Nun die Frage: Welches dieser beiden wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen?

Radon ZR Team 7.0: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-7-0_id_21546_.htm
Radon ZR Lady 6.0: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Lady-6-0_id_21704_.htm

Und lohnen sich die angegebenen Version, oder ist eine Nummer schlechter ausgestattet Ã¤hnlich und der Aufpreis lohnt sich nicht? Oder habt ihr noch einen super Tipp, was es an besseren RÃ¤dern fÃ¼rs Geld gibt?

Budget liegt bei max. 800â¬, Einsatzgebiet: Flachland-, Bergtouren

Danke!


----------



## Pretorianer (14. März 2013)

Ich hab fÃ¼r meine Freundin beim ZR Lady 6.0 zugeschlagen letzte Woche als es als Tagesangebot 100â¬ gÃ¼nstiger war - mehr Bike fÃ¼r dieses Geld geht wohl kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. März 2013)

Wenn sie die Geo mit dem hochgestellten Steuerrohr nicht stört, könnte man das Lady nehmen. Kompos "langlebiger/besser" als beim Team, außer Gabel. Beim Team Gabel besser, dafür Kompos "niedriger" einzustufen.

Zum späteren Wiederverkauf, es läßt sich das Team besser vermarkten da es auch von Herren gefahren wird.

Die Frage ist schwer zu beantworten, das Team 7 mit eigener Gabel aber den Kompos vom Lady, das wärs


----------



## MalteetlaM (14. März 2013)

Beim Einstieg in den MTB-Sport ist das geknickte Oberrohr praktisch, wenn sie kurze Beine hat und am Berg abfahren will.


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (14. März 2013)

Ja das stimmt. Könnte hilfreich werden. Außerdem habe ich schon öfters gehört, dass Frauen eher nach längeren Touren mit einer normalen Geo Probleme bekommen, auch wenn sich das Rad anfangs gut anfühlt. Ich werde mit ihr einfach mal zu Radon fahren, auch wenn es ein weiter Weg ist, aber das wird sich schon lohnen denk ich.

Von der Ausstattung her bin ich mir halt nicht sicher: Lieber schlechtere Gabel und bessere Komp. oder anders herum?


----------



## Toolkid (15. März 2013)

Die Gabel ist in der Regel das teuerste Anbauteil am MTB. Insofern würde ich die bessere Gabel bevorzugen. Verschleißteile beim Antrieb, lassen sich günstiger tauschen, wenn die über kurz oder lang abgenutz sind.


----------



## filiale (15. März 2013)

Ob nun das Steuerrohr ab Werk "länger" ist oder Du für 20 Euro einen steileren Vorbau verwendest spielt keine Rolle. Wenn Frau ein Problem mit längeren Touren hat, kannst Du schnell und günstig upgraden.

Dafür hast Du mit dem Team die bessere Gabel, den besseren Wiederverkaufswert und wie mein Vorredner sagte, sind die Verschleißteile günstig auszutauschen, wenn sie denn mal in ein paar Jahren fällig sind.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2013)

Spezielle "Damen-MTB's" sind meiner meinung nach nur Geldmacherei.
Meistens im vergleich zu "normalen" MTB's bei gleichem Preis schlechter ausgestattet und vor allem schwerer ! was ich gerade bei den Damen schlecht finde.

Schau dich lieber nach nem ZR Race oder Team um, wenn deine Frau groß genug ist würd ich auch mal ein 29er testen, hab ich meiner Frau auch verpasst und sie ist super happy damit !


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (15. März 2013)

OK danke.

Ich werde mit ihr einfach mal nach Koblenz fahren. Mal sehen was ihr dann gefällt. Letztendlich muss ihr das Rad vor allem gefallen. Dann ist der Spaß daran am größten. Ob mit besserer Gabel oder nicht oder was auch immer...

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde mich dann melden, wenn es eine Entscheidung gibt und wir sagen können, wie sich das zukünftige Rad fährt.


----------



## filiale (15. März 2013)

Unbedingt vorher anrufen. Es ist nicht jedes Modell in jeder Größe zum Fahren verfügbar. Insbesondere jetzt, wo der Umzug ins neue Radongebäude bevor steht und vieles ausverkauft wird.


----------



## DerAlteSchwede (15. März 2013)

Oh gut das zu wissen. Wo zieht denn Radon hin? Würde es sich dann vielleicht schon lohnen jetzt bald zu Radon zu fahren, bevor die umziehen, dass man da Dinge günstiger bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2013)

Ausverkauf läuft schon, aber die aktuellen Modelle is nich viel Ersparnis drin denk ich. Die ziehen an den Hardtberg nach Bonn gugsdu: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-Center-Neubau_id_22691_.htm


----------

